# Which first, and how long?



## Mawdi42 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all

My wife and I are moving to Italy in the next 12 months, and know there’s lots to do before we actually unpack at our new home.

What I wanted to ask is what would be the first things you would do (or did do) to start to get things ready for the move? We’re thinking about bank accounts, codice fiscale, and how we register with servizio sanitario nazionale? 

We think that some can’t be done without an address, which clearly we don’t have yet, but are there things we could get started on??

We do have people that we know in Italy, just not in the area we want to move to, but could we use their address until we get our own place? Or if we don’t find the right house before moving, we’d be renting.......does this help or hinder things??

Any advise as always, would be very welcome.

Regards
Mawdi42


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know what links you'll have with the UK. I would be looking at the things you need or will want to arrange with the UK.

Does your UK bank have free ATM withdrawals? Does your bank offer SEPA transfers? If so how much do they charge.

Is there something easier to find and buy in the UK that you'll want to bring with you?



Stuff like that.

The rest of the stuff either doesn't matter since it can be done almost instantly. Or you won't be able to do until you get residence.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Mawdi42 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My wife and I are moving to Italy in the next 12 months, and know there’s lots to do before we actually unpack at our new home.
> 
> ...


Thinking of the order I did things (Incorrectly I must add).

I got my Codice Fiscale first. This meant I could find work. When they asked where I was resident I explained I had just got here and was staying (not living) with my wifes family as I got started.. that sufficed and I got my code based on being a working tourist for two months.....

Two years later I thought getting a residence card might be a good idea... (I had lived on and off for two years in Italy and UK but some confused carabinieri "advised" me to get my residence sorted). 

Shortly after my residence I did the healthcare stuff and sorted the doctors out etc. As Nick said most of these things can be done within a day.

Most things are easier to do with boots on the ground and you can stay in Italy for 2 months before any questions will start being asked so there will be plenty of time to get sorted.

Kenzo


----------

